# New Octopus mode coming out. Beta starting this week...



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Anyone else get the email?

It said not to discuss it on their facebook page


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Anyone else get the email?
> 
> It said not to discuss it on their facebook page


Octopus is shit. Drivers who use it, shittier yet.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Octopus is shit. Drivers who use it, shittier yet.


I don’t know anybody who calls free money shit

Except you


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I would use it if it were available in my area.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Atavar said:


> I would use it if it were available in my area.


Did you apply for one and they just simply told you it’s not available in your area? That’s a bummer, because all my passengers play constantly and they love the thing, And I love it when they play too because that’s just more free money for me.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

Octopus is in Phoenix but when I applied from Tucson, they said no


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I don’t know anybody who calls free money shit
> 
> Except you


Lol, ok noob. You’ll learn. Or not.


----------

